# [APP][2.3+] WIMC (Where's my car?



## matiasguerra (May 27, 2014)

Hi! This is my first app.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.matiasguerra.wimc.app

Have you ever parked your car and you forgot where? 
WIMC (Where's my car?) allows you to save the location of your car so you will not lose your car again. 
It also allows to obtain walking directions from your location to the car via Google Maps and see the information of the last places where you parked.

Features:
- Save car position. 
- Get walking directions. 
- Information on latest places, with date and time of parking.

Coming soon:
- Save position automatically when the Bluetooth device is disconnected from the car. 
- Suggest position automatically when detect a pause in the movement. 
- Application settings. 
- Add optional comment when saving position. 
- Widget to save position.

*Screenshots:*
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h385/matiasguerra/Screenshot_2014-05-12-22-41-23_zpsa8685b7d.png
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h385/matiasguerra/Screenshot_2014-05-24-22-25-14_zpsea320a70.png
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h385/matiasguerra/Screenshot_2014-05-12-22-52-04_zps462a0cdc.png
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h385/matiasguerra/Screenshot_2014-05-12-22-53-22_zps3ca3b05f.png
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h385/matiasguerra/Screenshot_2014-05-12-22-41-12_zps7014035d.png
http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h385/matiasguerra/Screenshot_2014-05-12-22-39-50_zps3a8a304f.png

Regards,
Matías.


----------

